# Z3 ALERT! radio code



## Carolyn Joslyn (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an 01 Z3. I had to put a new battery on it, then got a code wait. I had to reset that and successfully got my code in. Today, I had a hard time getting car started and now have an ALERT! on the radio, and radio will not change channel or play a CD? Does anyone have a solution to this problem? Thanks.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Carolyn,
Welcome to Bimmerfest.
You would probably get more responses to your question if you posted in the Z3 forum. You (perhaps inadvertently) posted in the Classic Bimmer forum. Go up one forum on the main page and re-post your question.


----------

